
Colleges Should Recruit Tech Girls Like Athletes - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/should-colleges-recruit-tech-girls-like-athletes-32b5677b9493
======
nanis
> Beginning next year, we will track interactions of the girls

Regardless of gender and specific aptitude in any field, children should not
be tracked like this by third parties who think they know best.

Cf.
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=permanent%20...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=permanent%20record)

------
poster123
If they are going to recruit budding programmers, they should not discriminate
on the basis of sex.

